# Gruman Sportboat Vs. Lund Snipe



## Waterfowlerguy

Anyone have any experience with either or both these boats? I have one of each and am just curious about opinions. They both are great ducking boats.


----------



## jhegg

Waterfowlerguy,
Don't know about the Lund, but when I was banding ducks for the MN DNR some years back - we just about lived out of the Grumman sport boats. Pair it up with a 4.5 hp Merc and you can't beat it  . It will handle heavy waves  (up or down wind) quite nicely. Capacity is good and stability is also good (just don't try walking in it :eyeroll: ). Good Luck!


----------



## sdbaydogs

Hello, looking forward to jawing with my friends to the north. I also have both a Lund snipe and a Grumman sport canoe. Actually 3 Grummans. It took me 15 years to find a sport canoe and then I found 3 in one year so I bought 'em all. I'm going to sell 2 if anyones interested. I hunt the Grumman arly, on smaller water or when I have alot of gear to carry. Grumman sport boats (the old ones) have a carrying capacity of 1100 lbs. If I put myself 220lbs and a hunting partner 200lbs and my chessie 95lbs -- decoys-guns-shells-motor ect.. most 18 ft fishing boats aren't rated for that much weight. For late season hunting I use the Lund Snipe when I need to break ice or cross big water. The snipe is a very solid seaworthy boat and when fitted with a 10 hp motor it really hauls the mail. I have never seen a ice breaker like the Snipe.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

I believe you but would love to see pics of your boats just to see how you have them painted and such. Please post them if you would.


----------



## bfleener

I am interested in buying one of your sport boats - do you still have any available?



sdbaydogs said:


> Hello, looking forward to jawing with my friends to the north. I also have both a Lund snipe and a Grumman sport canoe. Actually 3 Grummans. It took me 15 years to find a sport canoe and then I found 3 in one year so I bought 'em all. I'm going to sell 2 if anyones interested. I hunt the Grumman arly, on smaller water or when I have alot of gear to carry. Grumman sport boats (the old ones) have a carrying capacity of 1100 lbs. If I put myself 220lbs and a hunting partner 200lbs and my chessie 95lbs -- decoys-guns-shells-motor ect.. most 18 ft fishing boats aren't rated for that much weight. For late season hunting I use the Lund Snipe when I need to break ice or cross big water. The snipe is a very solid seaworthy boat and when fitted with a 10 hp motor it really hauls the mail. I have never seen a ice breaker like the Snipe. If there are any doubts I can send pics.


----------



## snowflake

I don't know about either one of those,but I've got a sea nymph sport boat that is great .With a 3.5hp and my gear and dog,and a 250# partner ,there isn't much we haven't been through.Paddles great also,not to mention that it is very light and stable to boot


----------



## sdbaydogs

Here's the photos if this works and a pic of my Chessie and the old and up and coming pointers that let me live with them.


----------



## sdbaydogs

OK, the first attemp didn't work but I managed to set up a photo album. Look under sdbaydogs. Sorry about the delay in posting the pics, I'm getting married and the future little misses has had me busy. I'm selling two of the Grummans. One is ready to go and I might consider selling a sweatheart little 6 hp Johnson with it and the other needs paint. If anyone out there is intersted you can email me at [email protected]. Hunting season is almost here boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brett Beinke

We have been using the Grumman's for years. Ecellent boat that can hold a couple of guys, dog and a pile of decoys and still handle the rough water. Easy to push pole or paired up with my 6 hourse johnson, can go about anywhere. Just revers the oarlocks so it wont snag on cattails as much. I am looking at putting a hyper 6 horse from mudbuddy on mine for a great shallow water mud pushing rig. Friends of our use the snipe and I would take the grumman over the snipe any day. We now have 5 of the grummans in our hunting party.


----------



## robby

What type of boat blind do you Snipe owners use? I have a rollup camo blind on my Snipe that works pretty good,but is not a quick up-down blind.
Looking for any ideas that might be out there.I've been thinking about a Flyway Specialities blind,but they are pretty spendy.Thanks a lot for any info.


----------



## Lindahl

How long are those older Grumman sport boats?
I saw one years ago that seemed much bigger than the newer 15'ers.
Those snipes and alumacraft duckers are awesome boats. 
Wish they still made them.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

According to the 1958 Grumman catalog I have the sportboat is 15'3" in length. They have always been that length (or within about 3") to my knowledge. Grumman did offer both a 19' and 17' square stern canoe that was similar in profile but did not have the "bulb-t" keel which helps give the sport boat it's famous stability. They canoes also had cross braces between the gunnels at various points along the craft. I currently have a sport boat for sale and can email you pics if you like. I am in the twin cities north metro. The price is $1000 and includes oars and a small anchor. I will be posting it soon but thought I would mention it.


----------



## Aythya

Waterfowlerguy,

I am interested in your sport canoe. Please post pictures.


----------

